# Looking to get a Lab!



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Y'all,

I want to start looking at getting a pup to train mainly for waterfowl hunting and possibly a little upland. I want good dog with good lines, but I am a poor college student... So I can't really afford to pay an arm and a leg.. 

-What do y'all prefer, male or female?

-fixed or unfixed?

-Anybody on here plan on breeding their dog soon?

-Anybody know of anyone with pups or upcoming litters?

Thank you!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

There are a few lab/retriever mixes on ksl right now that would probably work well for you, just go on there and type "lab mix" into the search box.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

AdamBrewer said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I want to start looking at getting a pup to train mainly for waterfowl hunting and possibly a little upland. I want good dog with good lines, but I am a poor college student... So I can't really afford to pay an arm and a leg.. Good chance you will pay up front or pay for it later. Labradors have a lot of health issues you need to check up on. Yes it's possible to get a good dog for less money, but I feel the chance for problems increase if you don't purchase from a reputable breeder that has proven dogs. That's just my opinion.
> 
> ...


 ______________________


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I know of three outstanding lab puppys on the ground now. All health clearances and 24 month health guarantee. There is 2 yellow females and one black female. 8 1/2 weeks old. 600 dollars and thats a steal. But may be more than you are thinking of spending.

Spry


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Lee who has the pups?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

The pups spry is talking about are a steal. With the sire alone on that litter they should be priced at twice what he asking price is. If I wasn't a Chessie guy I'd grab one.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres a link to the puppys and some info on the parents.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=30289197&cat=&lpid=5&search=Lab puppies&ad_cid=10

Spry


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> I know of three outstanding lab puppys on the ground now. All health clearances and 24 month health guarantee. There is 2 yellow females and one black female. 8 1/2 weeks old. 600 dollars and thats a steal. But may be more than you are thinking of spending.
> 
> Spry


Those pups might just work out perfect!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

If this is your first hunting dog, you will learn quickly that the purchase price is the least amount of money you will spend on your dog ever. If this litter has a good reputation and pedigree you will save yourself a lot of time, money and heart ache by going with a good dog now and not having to worry about the health and many other problems that come from backyard bred labs. Unfortunately I know first hand!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

under the free section of KSL there usually are 1-4 labs people are looking to have someone take free from them. It just depends on how you want to go. I think there is also some sort of facebook rescue page for labs locally too.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Lee is correct. Fantastic litter! I have trained with, handled and judged bot the sire and dam of this litter. These pups are not going to be fire breathers, but calm collective and smart dogs. Tac (sire) is a master hunter and Dream (dam) is a Senior Hunter but will have her MH soon. These pups will be MH x MH you won't vome close to touching a pup of this quality for the money. Call Don and see what he is willing to do. They are ready to go.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> under the free section of KSL there usually are 1-4 labs people are looking to have someone take free from them. It just depends on how you want to go. I think there is also some sort of facebook rescue page for labs locally too.


There's a reason we spend 600 to 1500 on a puppy sometimes you'll get lucky with a free dog but I'm not willing to spend my time and money on that kind of gamble. You generally get what you pay for.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I ended up picking up a little girl from Don over the weekend! :grin:

She has an amazing temperament. She is eager to learn!

Feel free to leave any tips and pointers that y'all may have to help me train her for waterfowl being that this is my first time. I am borrowing a training DVD from my cousin's husband.

Thanks!


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Here she is!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Good looking pup


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome!
Just remember to take it nice and slow for a while. I'm sure the dvd will stress it but no pressure on the dog, just let them be a pup and you will be amazed.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations! You have a fine puppy there. Give her time to adjust to you and her new home and to you as her new master. Let her be a puppy and show her the world ( only safe places untill she has all her shots). Just get her to know her name and where to poop is a good start.
Hold on and have fun

Spry


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent puppy choice!

Get Hillman's retriever puppy training DVD (http://www.hawkeyemedia.net/puppy.html), pricy but well worth it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

that is a beautiful pup adam!


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats Adam! You wont be disappointed with her. Take it easy and let her learn at her pace for the first few months. She will be ready to train right about the time that the retriever clubs start meeting next winter/ spring. Bring her out, get involved we would love to have ya!

I am honestly very curious to see how these pups turn out. I have 3 good friends that have littermates to yours, they are going to do big things.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

13 weeks old tomorrow!! Next season will be great!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1462698850660158


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

The video wont load for me. Sure would love to see how the little lady is doing.

Spry


----------



## Bighunting58 (Aug 30, 2014)

AdamBrewer said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> I want to start looking at getting a pup to train mainly for waterfowl hunting and possibly a little upland. I want good dog with good lines, but I am a poor college student... So I can't really afford to pay an arm and a leg..
> 
> ...


raising and training hunting dogs can be a lot of fun and rewarding. do your research make sure you get a dog that fits what you are looking for( animal planets "dogs 101" is a great place to learn more about the breed you think you would like to have)

good luck and good hunting


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> The video wont load for me. Sure would love to see how the little lady is doing.
> 
> Spry


I will try to get a video together this week and post it up on youtube!  School, work, and Kyah permitting... :shock:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's an update! A little fun from today.






Hopefully more later on this week with the gun and a bumper!


----------

